# Nutty Snack Mix



## kitchenelf (Nov 2, 2003)

Nutty Snack Mix

1 cup red and green M & M's
1 cup coconut
1 cup raisins
1 cup pretzel sticks
1 cup peanuts
1 cup cashews
1 1/2 cup dried Michigan cherries

In a large bowl, combine all ingredients. Mix well. Makes 7 1/2 cups.

***Recipe originally posted by Filus


----------

